# [Sammelthread] Feedback zur Ausgabe 09/2013



## PCGH_Marco (2. August 2013)

Der zentrale Feedback-Sammelthread zur Ausgabe 09/2013 ist ab   sofort online. Die neue "PC Games Hardware"-Ausgabe liegt ab dem 7. August   2013 am Kiosk. Abonnenten bekommen die PC Games Hardware teilweise   einige Werktage früher. Schreibt eure Meinung zur PC Games Hardware   09/2013 in diesen Thread. Die Redaktion versucht hier, auf Fragen und   Anregungen möglichst schnell zu antworten.

Welche Artikel der PC Games Hardware 09/2013 haben euch gefallen?
Welche Heft-DVD-Inhalte der PCGH 09/2013 haben euch gefallen?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jan455 (3. August 2013)

Ist die DVD-Hülle diesmal perforiert oder muss ich wieder das halbe Heft zerreißen um sie abzutrennen?


----------



## chickenwingattack (3. August 2013)

Mal wieder ordentliche Kost, aber der Megalüfter + Zeitlupe = Sehr geil!! Männerspielzeug halt


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (3. August 2013)

Online-Aktivierung für R.U.S.E.?
Ne, dann kann ich die Ausgabe einfach nicht mit DVD kaufen.
Mal schauen, ob mir die Themen die DVD-lose Version wert sind!


----------



## Black*Dragon* (4. August 2013)

Die Druckqualität ist dieses Mal eine Katastrophe. Sehr viele Starke Farbverschiebungen sodass ich schon an meiner Brille gezweifelt habe.
 Außerdem warum habt ihr bei eurem Multigputest nicht auf den neuen amd Treiber gewartet der sich genau diesem Problem annimmt. Das war doch bekannt!?

Steamkeys wiederum finde ich in Magazinen genial. Nach einmal ankucken landen die DVDs in der Ecke aber hat die Vollversion an einem zentralen Platz. Für 50 Euro + muss Steam nicht sein aber für 5-10 Euro isses doch ganz ok. And srsly willst du deine Heftvollversion verkaufen @@


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (4. August 2013)

Black*Dragon* schrieb:


> Die Druckqualität ist dieses Mal eine Katastrophe. Sehr viele Starke Farbverschiebungen sodass ich schon an meiner Brille gezweifelt habe. Außerdem warum habt ihr bei eurem Multigputest nicht auf den neuen amd Treiber gewartet der sich genau diesem Problem annimmt. Das war doch bekannt!? Naja schlechte Ausgabe diese Mal.
> 
> Steamkeys wiederum finde ich in Magazinen genial. Nach einmal ankucken landen die DVDs in der Ecke aber hat die Vollversion an einem zentralen Platz. Für 50 Euro + muss Steam nicht sein aber für 5-10 Euro isses doch ganz ok. And srsly willst du deine Heftvollversion verkaufen @@


 Diese Leute, die einfach nicht verstehen wollen, dass kein Wiederverkaufswert das mit Abstand geringste Problem von DRM ist...


----------



## Computer_Freak (4. August 2013)

Ich bin jetzt auch nicht der Freund von Onlineaktivierung, aber ein gutes PC-Magazin und ein gutes Spiel um 5,30, da ist schon zu verkraften das man es bei Steam aktivieren muss.


----------



## ЯoCaT (5. August 2013)

der steam key geht ja gerade soo noch, aber ein ubisoft konto .
Und dabei habe ich mich schon richtig gefreut, weil ruse ja eig ganz gut sein soll. Aber als ich dan gelsene habe ich muss es online registrieren lassen... nein danke, nicht mit mir!


----------



## Black*Dragon* (5. August 2013)

CD LABS: Radon Project schrieb:


> Diese Leute, die einfach nicht verstehen wollen, dass kein Wiederverkaufswert das mit Abstand geringste Problem von DRM ist...



Doch genau darum geht es vordergründig bei DRM. Um den Gebrauchtmarkt also Wiederkauf zu verhindern  Ansonsten super Argumentation von dir, NICHT.

 Aber nun sollte es mal wieder BTT gehen.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (5. August 2013)

Bitte lasst uns von allgemeinen Diskussionen über DRM-Systeme wieder zurück zu Fragen und Kritik zum Heft kommen.

@jan455: Das kann ich nicht sicher sagen, weil wir noch keine Hefte hier haben und ich die Beschaffenheit der Hülle nicht bestimme. Meines Wissens war die Hülle aber lediglich einmalig aus produktionstechnischen Gründen nicht perforiert, wird es aber ab sofort weiterhin wieder sein. (Davon abgesehen: Bei nicht-perforierten Hüllen ist die Verwendung einer Schere zu empfehlen.)

@Black*Dragon*: Wenn du einen Fehldruck hast, kannst du uns 1-2 Bilder von den schlimmsten Stellen zusammen mit einer gültigen Versandadresse an redaktion@pcgameshardware.de schicken und erhälst kostenfrei Ersatz.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (5. August 2013)

Doch, wir haben eine einzige DVD-Version hier – und die ist bestens perforiert! 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Black*Dragon* (5. August 2013)

PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> @Black*Dragon*: Wenn du einen Fehldruck hast, kannst du uns 1-2 Bilder von den schlimmsten Stellen zusammen mit einer gültigen Versandadresse an redaktion@pcgameshardware.de schicken und erhälst kostenfrei Ersatz.



Danke für das Angebot. Ich wollte dies nur mitteilen für den Fall, dass das dieses Mal gehäuft auftritt. Eine Ersatzlieferung muss nicht sein  Bringen euch die Bilder trotzdem was um evtl. Ansprüche gegen die Druckerei geltend machen zu können?

Gruß

 Kann ich zustimmen die Perforation ist in Ordnung. Klar war die alte Pappe besser aber das ist ein anderes Thema.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (5. August 2013)

Black*Dragon* schrieb:


> Danke für das Angebot. Ich wollte dies nur mitteilen für den Fall, dass das dieses Mal gehäuft auftritt. Eine Ersatzlieferung muss nicht sein  Bringen euch die Bilder trotzdem was um evtl. Ansprüche gegen die Druckerei geltend machen zu können?


Wie bei allen Produkten, die in hohen Stückzahlen produziert werden,  gibt es immer eine geringe Menge fehlerhafter Exemplare. Durch  Stichproben lassen sich grundsätzliche Produktionsprobleme aufdecken,  aber nicht jedes einzelne etwas unsauber gedruckte Exemplar. Bei einer  fiktiven, niedrigen Fehlerquote von 0,1 % (1 Heft von 1.000 Stück!) käme man bei 50.000 Heften immer noch  auf 50 Stück, die zu beanstanden wären und irgendwo auftauchen würden. Pro Monat melden sich üblicherweise maximal 1-2 Leser, deren Heft qualitative Mängel aufweist und bisher gibt es keinen Hinweis darauf, dass es bei der 09/2013 grundsätzlich ein Problem mit der Druckqualität gibt, für die sich die Druckerei verantworten müsste.


----------



## M4xw0lf (5. August 2013)

Ich hab auch ein zwei Seiten die recht fies aussehen - ich hab da zb ein Bild auf dem neu-PCGHler Phil eindeutig als Alien enttarnt wurde!


----------



## BikeRider (5. August 2013)

Ich lasse mich überraschen, wie mein Heft aussehen wird - Wenn es denn im Briefkasten liegt.


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (6. August 2013)

Feedback zur Ausgabe gibt es die nächsten Tage von mir.

Aber eine Frage an die Redakteure /Volontär:

In dem Video "Der perfekte PC am Beispiel des 600 Euro PC": Im Testlabor, sitzt der Phil am Anfang neben dem Pc mit Bitfenix Gehäuse vor *was für einer Tastatur ?*
Würde mich über einer Antwort freuen.

LG


----------



## PCGH_Phil (6. August 2013)

Meinst Du diese hier? Das ist eine Roccat Isku




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (6. August 2013)

Yep...Danke dir.. Habe glaube ich, meine nächste Tastatur gefunden....sieht irgendwie schonmal klasse aus (Werte /Erfahrungen muss ich mal nachlesen)..
Schönen Tag! 
 LG


----------



## PCGH_Raff (6. August 2013)

Ab morgen liegt sie auch im Handel. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Standeck (7. August 2013)

Habe grade schon etwas reingelesen in die neue Ausgabe. Sieht schon mal ganz gut aus und interessant ist sie sowieso immer. 

Ein Feedback habe ich abzugeben bezüglich des Artikels "6 Gibyte: Ja oder Nein?" Als Titan Nutzer habe ich auch schon mit einigen Spielen experimentiert wie viel Speicher belegt wird. Ein Spiel ist mir da besonders aufgefallen das trotz nicht allzu extremer Einstellungen sehr viel Grafikspeicher bereits kurz nach dem Start belegt. Nämlich Hitman: Absolution. In der Mission in der man Lennys Gang eliminieren muss werden bei mir 5 Gibyte Speicher belegt, mit der Einstellung  2520x1576, 8X MSAA und alles auf Max.
Ich hätte gern dieses Spiel in dem Vergleich gesehen und mich würde interessieren ob die 780 bei diesen Einstellungen einbricht. Vielleicht nehmt ihr dieses Game ja mal zum Vergleich heran und lasst es mich dann wissen ob hier wirklich der Speicher ausgenutzt wird und gebraucht wird oder ob soviel Speicher auch hier Unsinnig ist.  Die Bildraten bewegen sich hier übrigens an der 40 FPS Marke, allerdings mit Boost, und unter euren Bedingungen hab ich noch keinen Durchlauf gemacht, was die Avg FPS sind weiß ich daher nicht.

MFG Standeck


----------



## PCGH_Raff (7. August 2013)

Interessant, danke für dein Feedback!  Ich seh mir das beizeiten mal auf meiner Privat-Titan mit Downsampling an.

Lassen sich bei dem Titel Spielstände übertragen? Falls ja, wäre ein Save von dir (für diese Mission) hilfreich. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Standeck (7. August 2013)

Hi Raff,

alles klar ich werde das Spiel mal wieder auf die SSD ziehen und schauen ob da verwertbare Savegames dabei sind. Leider kann man da aber nicht frei speichern. Aber das wird wahscheinlich eh nicht nötig sein. Es ist gleich die Startsituation in der Mission, wenn zwei der Ziele sich an einem Auto unterhalten. Es müsste die zweite oder dritte Mission sein. Vielleicht verhalten sich auch andere Missionen so mit dem Grafikspeicher. Muss mir das auch nochmal anschauen. 

MFG Standeck


----------



## FanboyOfMySelf (7. August 2013)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> auf meiner Privat-Titan


 
Hast du sie aus dem PCGH Regal?


----------



## PCGH_Raff (7. August 2013)

Nope, zu meinem im Heft erwähnten Schmerzgrenzenpreis gekauft. 

Regal = Leihstellungen = keine Geschenke 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## FanboyOfMySelf (8. August 2013)

schade, und ich dachte immer man kann sich mal eben was mit nach hause nehmen.

danke für die Aufklärung


----------



## drebbin (8. August 2013)

Gesamtes Fazit: super geworden, wie immer^^

Aber was mich stört/irritiert ist das Netzteil für den 1000€ PC  -  BQ Pure Power CM L8 630W

Warum dermaßen überdimensioniert? Ihr habt ja die 3D Leistungsaufnahme selber mit mit unter 200W angegeben,hätte es dann die 430W oder 530W nicht genauso getan - dabei wäre Geld gespart worden und das NT würde effizienter laufen.

mfg Drebb


----------



## powerschwabe (8. August 2013)

drebbin schrieb:


> Gesamtes Fazit: super geworden, wie immer^^
> 
> Aber was mich stört/irritiert ist das Netzteil für den 1000€ PC  -  BQ Pure Power CM L8 630W
> 
> ...



Das gleiche habe ich mich auch gefragt, hier würde ich z.B. das be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W ATX nehmen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. August 2013)

Die Seiten 8-11 habe ich rausgerissen, weil das ja echt nicht sein kann (), sonst ist das Heft ganz gut geworden.

Zum Vergleich Titan vs. Dual GPU wurde eigentlich nie klar, dass man eine GTX Titan mit einem Mod Bios ausstatten muss (wobei die Garantie weg ist) und mit Wasser kühlen muss, um die GTX 690/AMD 7990 zu schlagen.
Das ganze ist mit hohen Kosten verbunden.
Ich als "keine Lust herumzubauen, weils zu nervig ist" kaufe lieber die fertige, schnelle Grafikkarte, daher ist das ganze eigentlich kein Thema für mich, sondern eher eine Machbarkeitsstudie (was ein wenig an AMDs neuen TDP Monstern erinnert).


----------



## rabensang (8. August 2013)

Feedback an Stephan: Rauhnacht FTW!


----------



## kmf (8. August 2013)

Echt geiles Heft mit massig Stoff. Und das trotz Urlaubszeit. Schade um die Personalabgänge, ich wünsch jedem viel Erfolg in der neuen Anstellung.


----------



## Sparanus (8. August 2013)

Der 1000 und 1500€ Recher sind naja nicht der Bringer.

Beim 1000€ Rechner:
Netzteil: Besser ein E9 mit besserer Effizienz
Lüfter: Beim Case die Stock Lüfter austauschen
SSD: Ok aber mit 30€ über Marktpreis ausgewiesen
Graka: Windforce 3x wäre minimal leiser

Beim 1500€ Rechner:
Graka: Laut Berichten ziemlich laut im IDLE
Netzteil: Be Quiet E9 ist leiser
SSD: Warum plötzlich ne OCZ? Eine 250GB 840 wäre besser
Gehäuse: Das Nanoxia DS1 bietet mehr für das selbe Geld

Außerdem warum wird beim 600€ System 1866er RAM verwendet für 60€ und bei den anderen 1600er RAM für 70€?

Verstehe ich nicht so ganz :/


----------



## JackOnell (9. August 2013)

jan455 schrieb:


> Ist die DVD-Hülle diesmal perforiert oder muss ich wieder das halbe Heft zerreißen um sie abzutrennen?



Ist perfekt verarbeitet. 

Nun für ein Feedback ist es noch recht früh. Da ich bis jetzt nur Abschied und Neuanfang gelesen habe. Und hierzu kann ich den beiden Kollegen auch nur alles gute für ihre Zukunft wünschen....
Und ich hoffe das die neuen (alten) ordentlich aufgefangen werden den sie treten in große Fußstapfen. 
@Thilo
Da hast du ein paar tolle Worte für die Jungs gefunden....


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (9. August 2013)

Sparanus schrieb:


> SSD: Ok aber mit 30€ über Marktpreis ausgewiesen
> /


Eigentlich nicht, aber es fehlt das „Pro“ - erkennbar an der Größenangabe von 128 GByte.


----------



## JackOnell (9. August 2013)

Wieso habt ihr beim Leistungsindex Single GPU 
die Frameraten einzelner Spiele weggelassen ?


----------



## Sparanus (9. August 2013)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Eigentlich nicht, aber es fehlt das „Pro“ - erkennbar an der Größenangabe von 128 GByte.


 
Stimmt aber dann frage ich warum die Pro?


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. August 2013)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Stimmt aber dann frage ich warum die Pro?


 
Weil beim Netzteil gespart wurde.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (9. August 2013)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Stimmt aber dann frage ich warum die Pro?


 Vermutlich weil sie besser ist als die Basic? Es geht ja immerhin nicht um „den durchschnittlich guten PC“.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (9. August 2013)

JackOnell schrieb:


> Wieso habt ihr beim Leistungsindex Single GPU
> die Frameraten einzelner Spiele weggelassen ?


 
Wir haben uns aus zweierlei Gründen dagegen entscheiden: 

Einerseits, weil das Feedback meist dahin ging, die Zahlen seien eh viel zu klein zum Lesen und in ihrer schieren Menge verwirrend. Und zweitens, weil wir so im Leistungsindex nun mehr Karten als zuvor abbilden können. Einzelne Benchmarkwerte werden ja in den Tests und Marktübersichten geboten.


----------



## JackOnell (9. August 2013)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Wir haben uns aus zweierlei Gründen dagegen entscheiden:
> 
> Einerseits, weil das Feedback meist dahin ging, die Zahlen seien eh viel zu klein zum Lesen und in ihrer schieren Menge verwirrend. Und zweitens, weil wir so im Leistungsindex nun mehr Karten als zuvor abbilden können. Einzelne Benchmarkwerte werden ja in den Tests und Marktübersichten geboten.



Schade ich fand das eher prima, aber wenn ich die Ausnahme bin soll es so sein.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. August 2013)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Vermutlich weil sie besser ist als die Basic? Es geht ja immerhin nicht um „den durchschnittlich guten PC“.


 
Der "Durchschnitts PC" hat mit der Samsung 840 Basic eine "Durchschnitts SSD". Sie ergänzen sich also perfekt.
Und wieso ihr dann in dem teuren ausgerechnet eine OCZ einbauen, versteht hier keiner.
(Und das mit den Netzteilen auch nicht, aber das ist eine andere Baustelle)


----------



## drebbin (11. August 2013)

JackOnell schrieb:


> Schade ich fand das eher prima, aber wenn ich die Ausnahme bin soll es so sein.



Ich hätte eigentlich auch lieber wieder die zahlenangaben,weil ich so auf anhieb sehe wieviel fps möglich sind.vor allem aber wird der drastische Unterschied bei spielen wie skyrim,dirt,sc 2 komplett unsichtbar und jmd der sich die Zeitung kauft weil er/sie für sein lieblingsspiel einen neuen beschleuniger sucht kann unnötigerweise schön daneben greifen...


----------



## JackOnell (11. August 2013)

drebbin schrieb:


> Ich hätte eigentlich auch lieber wieder die zahlenangaben,weil ich so auf anhieb sehe wieviel fps möglich sind.vor allem aber wird der drastische Unterschied bei spielen wie skyrim,dirt,sc 2 komplett unsichtbar und jmd der sich die Zeitung kauft weil er/sie für sein lieblingsspiel einen neuen beschleuniger sucht kann unnötigerweise schön daneben greifen...



So dachte ich auch evtl lässt sich die Angaben reduzieren und lässt zb einzelne Auflösungen weg und lässt zb nur noch die gängige fhd und beschenkt sich auf zwei drei Spiele. 

ODER ABER IHR KLATSCHT ALLES AUF EINE SEITE

Edit
Ich habe gerade nachgezählt und ihr habt 20 cpus mit fps Angaben und 22 gpus ohne Angaben


----------



## ndee1erwg (12. August 2013)

Hi,
ich habe euren Tipp im Artikel zum perfekten PC angewandt und bei Windows Diensten den Starttyp entsprechend abgeändert (Manuell bzw. deaktiviert). 
Ich benutze Windows 8 Pro. Leider hatte dies eine äusserst negative Auswirkung auf die Restart-Zeit meines PCs. Der dauert jetzt nämlich ungefähr 20 mal so lange wie vorher.
Ist der PC ausgeschaltet und ich starte ihn, ist die Bootzeit sogar noch ein paar Sekunden kürzer als vorher. Aber der Restart geht quälend langsam. Ich habe eine SSD an SATA 3 Schnittstelle.
Welcher Dienst bzw. welche Änderung des Starttyps könnte dieses Verhalten verursachen? Nachdem ich alle Änderungen wieder rückgängig gemacht habe, bootet der PC auch wieder beim Restart so schnell wie immer.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (13. August 2013)

JackOnell schrieb:


> So dachte ich auch evtl lässt sich die Angaben reduzieren und lässt zb einzelne Auflösungen weg und lässt zb nur noch die gängige fhd und beschenkt sich auf zwei drei Spiele.


Entweder alles oder gar nichts. Das Spielchen kennen wir schon von diversen online-Artikeln. Da wird einem von der einen oder anderen Seite immer wieder vorgeworfen, man würde absichtlich zum Schaden von Produkt XYZ Angabe ABC weglassen usw.



JackOnell schrieb:


> Edit
> Ich habe gerade nachgezählt und ihr habt 20 cpus mit fps Angaben und 22 gpus ohne Angaben


… und über den GPUs noch ein wenig Platz; da, wo jetzt die beiden Bildchen sind.


----------



## PCGH_Marco (13. August 2013)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Der "Durchschnitts PC" hat mit der Samsung 840 Basic eine "Durchschnitts SSD". Sie ergänzen sich also perfekt.
> Und wieso ihr dann in dem teuren ausgerechnet eine OCZ einbauen, versteht hier keiner.
> (Und das mit den Netzteilen auch nicht, aber das ist eine andere Baustelle)



Welche Netzteile hättest du gewählt?


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. August 2013)

PCGH_Marco schrieb:


> Welche Netzteile hättest du gewählt?


 
Ihr habt beim 600€ Rechner das L7 gewählt (welches echt schon veraltet ist) und erklärt, dass das Netzteil nur einen PCIe Stecker hat, weshalb ein Adapter benutzt werden muss.
Ihr hättet auch das L8 mit 400 Watt nehmen können. Das hat 2x PCIe Stecker und kostet zwischen 40-45€. Ebenso hat das System Power 7 mit 400 Watt 2x PCIe Stecker und ist nochmals preiswerter.

Wieso dann beim 1000€ ein 630 Watt Netzteil eingebaut wurde, ist mir völlig schleierhaft.
Der Rechner wird unter Last vielleicht 300 Watt aufnehmen. Selbst das L8 mit 530 Watt hätte hier locker gereicht. Und das Straight E9 CM480 ist gar nicht mal mehr so viel teurer als das L8 mit 630 Watt.

Und beim 1500€ Rechner hätte ich auch kein Seasonic verbaut, weil Seasonic es nicht schafft, ein gutes Gesamtpaket zu bauen.
Das Seasonic ist technisch besser als das Straight E9, das ist absolut richtig, aber der User merkt davon eher wenig, doch merkt er es, wenn das Netzteil laut ist.
Ihr habt beim 1500€ Rechner sogar noch etwas Budget frei, es wäre also kein Problem gewesen, das Dark Power P10 mit 550 Watt zu verbauen.

Ich gehöre eh zu den Leuten, die 10% des Budget ins Netzteil stecken (es müssen nicht genau 10% sein, aber die 10% sind ein guter Ansatz). Bei einem 1500€ Rechner wären das 150€. Und das DPP10 550W liegt perfekt in dem Bereich von 150€.


----------



## Standeck (14. August 2013)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Interessant, danke für dein Feedback!  Ich seh mir das beizeiten mal auf meiner Privat-Titan mit Downsampling an.
> 
> Lassen sich bei dem Titel Spielstände übertragen? Falls ja, wäre ein Save von dir (für diese Mission) hilfreich.
> 
> ...


 
Hi Raff,

hab dir an deine Redaktionelle Email Adresse das Savegame geschickt + Anweisung. Lass mal bei Gelegenheit hören was Du dazu sagst. 

MFG Standeck


----------



## Superwip (15. August 2013)

Ich finde schade das keine SSD mit Intel Controller, also SSD DC S3500 (oder DC S3700) getestet wurden.

Diese Serverorientierten SSDs sind zwar nicht billig es würde mich aber dennoch interessieren welche Fortschritte Intel in den letzten Jahren wirklich gemacht hat.

Ansonsten eine schöne Ausgabe.


----------



## JackOnell (16. August 2013)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Entweder alles oder gar nichts. Das Spielchen kennen wir schon von diversen online-Artikeln. Da wird einem von der einen oder anderen Seite immer wieder vorgeworfen, man würde absichtlich zum Schaden von Produkt XYZ Angabe ABC weglassen usw.
> 
> … und über den GPUs noch ein wenig Platz; da, wo jetzt die beiden Bildchen sind.



Naja wenn das so ist sollte man alle Ergebnisse verwenden und die Bildchen weglassen 

Mann möchte ja keinem Produkt schaden.

Und bei der Rechner Zusammenstellung muss ich Quantenslipstream zu stimmen


----------



## Lorin (16. August 2013)

Ich habe mal eine kurze Frage zum Abo-Gutschein für die Gamescom:

Ich war die letzten Jahre Abonent der PCGH-Print aber nie auf der Gamescom. Jetzt habe ich mein Print-Abo mit der Ausgabe 08/13 gekündigt und bin auf ein iTunes-Abo umgestiegen, fahre aber dieses Jahr auf die Gamescom. (Ich weiss, persönliches Pech, dumm gelaufen)
In der Anzeige steht ja aber auch, dass wenn man ein neues Abo abschließt und die Bestätigung mitbringt, dieses als Coupon gilt.
Gilt das auch für iTunes-Abos? Ich habe ja von iTunes eine Abo-Rechnung. Kann ich die einfach mitbringen und das wird anerkannt? 

Ich hab nicht mal ne Ahnung was ihr da überhaupt verteilt, aber da ich eh am Computec-Stand vorbeischauen wollte.... wäre das ja ne tolle Sache.

Viele Grüße

Lorin


----------



## JackOnell (18. August 2013)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Entweder alles oder gar nichts.



Wie wäre es mit einem Link oder einem QR Code an der stelle, die direkt zu den genauen Ergebnissen online führen


----------



## PhenomII-Fan (18. August 2013)

So, ich will nun hier mal auf etwas hinweißen, was mich schon seit geraumer Zeit a weng stört.
Konkret geht es darum; 
Ihr schreibt, wenn man einen Frontlüfter im Gehäuse hat ist es suboptimal einen weiteren Lüfter unten zwischen NT und HDD-Käfig einzubauen. 
Der Luftstrom würde dadurch verfälscht und manche Temps steigen sogar anstatt zu sinken.

Bei mir steht ein CM Storm Sniper (Big Tower). Die Konfig sieht so aus:
Front: Orginal Coolermaster 200mm @ ~ 800 U/min
Oben:                             -||-
Heck: BQT SW2 120mm @ 800 U/min
Unten: BQT SW 140mm @ 600 U/min
CPU: EKL Brocken 120mm
GPU: Doppelaxial-Belüftung

Ich erziele mit aktiven Lüfter unten generell 1-2°C (außer natürlich HDD) kältere Temps als ohne. Habe beide Varianten getestet und auf Raumtemp normiert.
Ich gehe davon aus, dass es stark abhängig ist mit wieviel U/min der Lüfter unten läuft. Klar, dass einer mit 1500 U/min den Luftstrom definitiv ablenkt.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (19. August 2013)

Lorin schrieb:


> Ich habe mal eine kurze Frage zum Abo-Gutschein für die Gamescom:
> 
> Ich war die letzten Jahre Abonent der PCGH-Print aber nie auf der Gamescom. Jetzt habe ich mein Print-Abo mit der Ausgabe 08/13 gekündigt und bin auf ein iTunes-Abo umgestiegen, fahre aber dieses Jahr auf die Gamescom. (Ich weiss, persönliches Pech, dumm gelaufen)
> In der Anzeige steht ja aber auch, dass wenn man ein neues Abo abschließt und die Bestätigung mitbringt, dieses als Coupon gilt.
> ...


 
Ich würde an Deiner Stelle einfach mal vorbeigehen und Dein Ansinnen vortragen.


----------



## Lorin (19. August 2013)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Ich würde an Deiner Stelle einfach mal vorbeigehen und Dein Ansinnen vortragen.


 
Dann mach ich das doch glatt mal.

Btw: Zwar lässt sich die PCGH digital ganz ordentlich lesen, ein Layout in der Richtung PC-Games App wäre mir aber deutlich lieber. Nur mal so als Feedback. Das kriegen eure Layouter doch bestimmt hin


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (19. August 2013)

Wie versprochen, wollte ich ja noch einige Zeilen/ Kommentare zum aktuellen Heft schreiben:

- Der Artikel *Perfekter Pc* ist v.a., die sich nicht so durchgehend mit aktuellster Hardware beschäftigen ein guter Leitfaden, auch wenn ja wegen der verbauten SSD hier schon teilweise Kritik aufkam ( die im Artikel angehängten Optimierungen sind sehr hilfreich, die Oc des 4670k wurde begierig aufgenommen.... Die auf Seite 19 gezeigte OC Einstellung im MSI Uefi ist allerdings für meine Augen grenzwertig klein, gehts vielleicht mit ne kleinen Zoomstufe der Screenshot-Mitte ? )

- Der *Mainboard Marketing* Artikel war gut, ich hoffe nicht deswegen ist dm nun auf Seiten der Industrie gewechselt )

-Der *HTPC HD7730* wurde gleich hier in der Praxis verwurstet,  deswegen hat nun ein Bekannter hier in seinem Pc eine 7730 G5 Variante, für seinen 2560xer Korea-Monitor.

- Der *Leistungindex* ist zweimal die HD 7850 , ich hätte lieber stattdessen eine rasante 7870er als Maßstab dafür. Zumal die ja auch wirklich gut gehen, mit meiner bin ich sehr zufrieden, TOP P/L! (Gigabyte Radeon HD 7870 GHz Edition (Windforce) @ GPU 1200 MHZ - 2GB GDDR5 @ 1535 MHZ @ 1,250 Volt).

- Der *Mittelklasse-Graka-Übersichtsartikel* was eine schöne Bandbreite an aktuellem, sehr schön.

-Der *Single vs. Dual-GPU* Artikel hat mich nicht so interessiert, sorry Raff, war bestimmt nen Heiden-Arbeit .

- Den *6 vs 3 GB GrakaRam*-Artikel  fand ich deutlich interessanter, zeigt der doch evtl. eine vorläufige Tendenz.

- *Efffienzcheck* interessant, auch wenn ich dort an dieser Stelle merkwürdig viele Deja-Vuz`s hatte...hmmmm

- *Multigpu* interessiert mich net. Technik aber schön erklärt.

- Der *Kommentar* von eurem Prakti Phil zum *5-Ghz AMD* fand ich prima.

- Sehr interessant und weiter verfolgenswert fand ich den *Windows-Timer*-Artikel. 

- Den *AMD Takthammer* habe ich mal ignoriert. Bin nun selbst froh, meinen super ineffizenten P4 Athlon losgeworden zu sein..., da brauche ich keine "AMD Machbarkeitsstudie" in Zeiten von teuren Stromrechnungen.

- Marcs (wohl letzter ??) Artikel zur *Prozessor-Kaufberatung* war wieder einsame Spitzenklasse.

- Der *CPU-Kühler* Artikel hat mich nicht so interessiert, da ich für mich schon was nettes gefunden habe.

-* SSD Artikel* war nett.

- *Boards (1150er) für Übertakter*, ist ja nett. Aber ich vermisse immer noch eine breitere Marktübersicht für Boards in anderen, als denn Preisregionen als 270 bzw 340 Euro !!!!

- Der *DDR3 Ram* Artikel  war von gewohnter Qualität.

- Von den *Lüftersteuerung*en hat mich leider kein Produkt angesprochen, nunja, wieder Thema ad Acta gelegt und Geld gespart.

- Den Monitor-Artikel und die weiteren Artikel habe ich noch nicht vollständig gelesen.


Bislang würde ich dem Heft eine ordentliche *7.5* von *10 *geben. 

Edit: Schade, das im Einkaufsführer kein Platz mehr für Headsets ist.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (19. August 2013)

Zunächst ein dickes Danke für das ausufernde Feedback! 



ThomasGoe69 schrieb:


> - Der *Leistungindex* ist zweimal die HD 7850 , ich hätte lieber stattdessen eine rasante 7870er als Maßstab dafür. Zumal die ja auch wirklich gut gehen, mit meiner bin ich sehr zufrieden, TOP P/L! (Gigabyte Radeon HD 7870 GHz Edition (Windforce) @ GPU 1200 MHZ - 2GB GDDR5 @ 1535 MHZ @ 1,250 Volt).


 
Die Radeon HD 7850 kann man nun mal mit zwei Speicherbestückungen kaufen und die Frage "1 oder 2?" bekommen wir oft zu hören, daher sind beide Karten im Index.

OC-Versionen kommen nicht in den regulären Index, schon gar kein manuelles OC. Derartige Indizes liefern wir sporadisch in Specials. Wenn du wissen willst, was eine richtig rasante HD 7870 gegen die High-End-Schlitten ausrichten kann, dann guckst du hier: Sapphire Atomic Radeon HD 7870 im Test: Mit "elitären" 1.337 MHz Kerntakt zum Sieg? 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (19. August 2013)

@ Raff: Gern! 
 Das liest sich gut, leider ist die von dir verlinkte Karte "aktuell nicht lieferbar".. Ich behalte denn doch meine und freu mich mit aktuell Lara über FPS und wehende Haare und so...


----------



## LTB (21. August 2013)

Ich gehöre auch zu denjenigen die die einzelnen FPS Werte der Spiele in der GPU Index-Liste bevorzuge.
Wäre super wenn die in irgendeiner Form wieder da rein kommen könnten.


----------



## bluschti (25. August 2013)

einfach mal wieder TIP TOP


----------



## Marcimoto (1. September 2013)

Ich kann mich jetzt ganz pauschal dem allgemeinen guten Feedback anschließen.
Ich würde es allerdings auch sehr begrüßen, wenn im GPU Index die fps Werte wieder auftauchen. Die Prozentangaben lassen zwar eine relative Vergleichbarkeit zu, aber ich habe lieber immer echte Anhaltspunkte zu Spielen gehabt.
Das ist das größte Manko und wird es solange bleiben bis ihr das wieder geändert habt 

Aktuell kann ich dann noch einen alten Index nutzen, aber sobald die HD 9000 Serie released wird, wird's haarig ohne genaue Angaben im Überblick und zum Vergleich :/


----------

